# How much would it work out gross?



## yram (8 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
If I got paid 28K per year, what would this work out at per month? It is an industry wage (i.e. not public sector). How would I calculate take home pay?
Thanks


----------



## asdfg (9 Sep 2010)

Works out at approx 34,400 p a. I have made certain assumptions 

You are single 
Can claim the PRSI allowance 

Calc as follows hope it is correct. I have a excel spreadsheet I changed to get the result below (PRSI can be very tricky to calc when working from Net to gross)


Gross pay ....................34,400 
tax * 20% ....6,880
Credits .........3,660
Net tax ........3,220
Prsi .............2,487
Levies ...........688
Total Deduct.............6,395
Net Pay................. 28,005


----------



## WindUp (9 Sep 2010)

use this  link http://www.deloitte.ie/tc/ 

I think asdfg misread your query

assuming you are single, and are asking what it would be for full year 2010:


Gross	 28,000 
Tax 20%	 5,600 
Less Credit	-3,660 
	 1,940 
PRSI	 1,976 
Inc Levy	 560 

Total Deductions	 4,476 

Net take home	 23,524 

per Mth	 1,960


----------



## deadlyduck (9 Sep 2010)

There's a lack of clarity about your request- it's not clear whether you want to calculate a gross pay amount [gross pay= amount before tax is deducted] to give a net [i.e. take home] pay of €28000 pa or whether you want to calculate the net take home pay for an annual gross of €28000.

The title of your post ('How much would it work out gross') suggests that you want to work out the gross pay needed to arrive at a net annual take-home pay of €28000.
If that is the case, you'd need to earn €34,394 gross- this will give you a monthly net of €2333 (annual take-home of €28000).

If you are actually earning a gross value of €28000 pa then the net take home pay will be €1960 as per the previous poster's calculation.

Check my spreadsheet at http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss for details. It includes a 'net-to-gross' calculator to deal with this type of query.


----------



## ariidae (9 Sep 2010)

Another link:
[broken link removed]

Click on tax credits and if you are a PAYE worker (i.e. you work for someone else and they hand you payslip with your tax deducted) tick the PAYE Credit.

Then go back income and type in your gross income. Net annual salary is then down the bottom.


----------



## yram (9 Sep 2010)

Sorry for the lack of clarity - yes - 28k is the wage I will be getting per annum. Just trying to figure out what take home would be per month. Yes am single. Thanks.


----------



## laughter189 (9 Sep 2010)

If you have been unemployed up to now , on JSA - you will not pay full tax , as your credits will be cumulative .

However , windup is correct above on the basis that you start work on 1st January 2011 ( hoping that budget figures remain the same as now ) 

For a correct analysis , you need to give more details of your circumstances/ earnings  from Jan '10 to Sep '10


----------

